# Looking for discontinued TruSlate materials



## OSUTexan (10 mo ago)

Hello everyone! I had TruSlate installed back in 2005 and it still looks amazing. I decided to get a few extra strips of batten and hangers just in case I ever needed to do a repair, and I found out GAF discontinued the product a year ago.

If you happen to know of anyone that has some materials that are collecting dust, I'd love to have just a few battens and hangers stored away in case I ever need a repair. I suppose I could have something fabricated locally if I got in a pinch, but I thought I would put this out there. Just shoot me a PM if you happen to have any supplies you want to get rid of.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

I'll keep an eye out, but don't hold your breath. I can however shoot you the links to some other roofing forums, you might get lucky.


----------

